# Sharing Our Favorite Jazz Pieces



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

At the risk of starting a redundant thread, I thought it would be nice if those of us who are also into jazz could start posting links to our most well-liked works. No rating {as in the other thread} is required. However, if the poster wishes to include some comments about the piece, that would be fine. I'll start then, and see how far--or not--this thread will "spool out" and catch on.
In the spirit of posting this on *Talk* *Classical*, I'd submit for your consideration and enjoyment {hopefully} a "classical" treatment of what are widely deemed to be 2 jazz classics in themselves. For my own part, I love how the great Ron Carter effortlessly fits in with the string quartet:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Hmmm - would that be the cello filling in the role of upright bass then? Oh, I see (or hear now) that must be Ron Carter. I'm not very knowledgeable of jazz performers. The Kronos Quartet is quite hip and not HIP, eh? I love the recapitulation at about the 4:00 minute mark.

Lately I've been listening to The Agustin Strizzi Group. Their album, "Will" is like a blend of traditional jazz but with occasional comfortable forays into more experimental sounds. Here is a promo for the album. the video sound is kind of blurry. The mp3 album sounds great!


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

So many ways to contribute musings to this thread...

Jazz (and Blues) inspired classical music is prevalent in the first quarter of the 20th century, and most every composer of the day tried their hand at it. Yes, Gershwin and Copland, but also Ravel (G Major concerto), Stravinsky, Shopstakovich...

As for "Jazz classics", my collection includes Duke Ellington, Oscar Peterson, Dave Brubeck, Oliver Jones, Charlie Parker, and the list goes on. Yes, the standard jazz trio for me is very appealing, though quartets, quintets and larger bands are also quite good. *Blue Rondo a la Turk *(Bribeck) and * A Night in Tunisia* (Gillespie) with Parker at alto sax and his famous mesmerizing "alto break" take that floored everybody at the recording, shocking them into awestruck jello) stand out for me. _Oscar Peterson in Russia _is my favourite Jazz album.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

I'd like to share one of the most beautifully expressive and elegiac jazz pieces I've been privileged to have heard during my lifetime, and it's done in under 4 minutes. I miss this guy so much it hurts:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

samurai said:


> I'd like to share one of the most beautifully expressive and elegiac jazz pieces I've been privileged to have heard during my lifetime, and it's done in under 4 minutes. I miss this guy so much it hurts:


Der link do not verk herr samurai es ist gefunkenbusten


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

I think you have to have *Spotify* in order to access this; sorry!


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ Andante, Here's another beautiful piece from E.S.T. on you tube:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks samurai, I have been a long time follower of EST and Cannonball A.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Andante, That's great. IMHO both of them are great musicians who will live on through the wonderful music they created even though they are both unfortunately deceased.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Was recently quite moved by this performance:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2011)

samurai said:


> Andante, That's great. IMHO both of them are great musicians who will live on through the wonderful music they created even though they are both unfortunately deceased.


Oh no, don't joke...............When did it happen your kiddin rite?


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)




----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Andante said:


> Oh no, don't joke...............When did it happen your kiddin rite?


@ Andante, No, unfortunately I am quite serious. I believe that Cannonball Adderly died in 1975 and Esbjorn Svensson passed in 2008.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

samurai said:


> @ Andante, No, unfortunately I am quite serious. I believe that Cannonball Adderly died in 1975 and Esbjorn Svensson passed in 2008.


Sammy you will have to take me with a pinch of salt I was joking :cheers: I did know :tiphat:


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Here is some "classic" {pun intended} Monk: Thelonious Monk - Bemsha Swing - Live


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2011)

Sammy baby, we can't all get spotify try another source for your links if you want to include everyone. try an online storage provider there are some good free ones.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Andante, Sorry again about that; I'll go to *You* *Tube* and see if I can get a link there. Thanks for reminding me that not all of my fellow members have the luxury of receiving *Spotify* yet! Give me a minute and I'll try and find this piece on *You* *Tube* for you.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ Andante, Done. Try this: 



. Although it's not the same live performance at the Newport Jazz Festival that is available on *Spotify*, it's still a wonderful performance by Monk and crew of a wonderful "classic" penned by him. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks Sammy not bad but I prefer this as you can follow his style easier (it was said he played the spaces between the keys lol)


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

I thought this was a nice job by Mulligan, farmer and Brookmeier on a "Classic"--literally:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Here's Charlie Parker's alternate take of Embraceable You. Everything falls in place when he's playing here.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I know this is supposed to be about "pieces," but solos can come close to composition. This solo by Charlie Parker is outstanding. I even transcribed it back in the day. About ten years ago I heard somebody re-record it note for note, so I guess I'm not the only fan.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Last one for the day: Count Basie, Blues in Hoss' Flat. You can find the full piece it on YouTube, but I like Jerry Lewis' excerpt in The Errand Boy, beginning at 41 seconds.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

samurai said:


> I thought this was a nice job by Mulligan, farmer and Brookmeier on a "Classic"--literally:


Gerry Mulligan was a lyrical player. I think he reinterpreted Chopin's sense of loss and melancholy a "cooler" way.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

*So What*

While I like many Davis/Coltrane recordings of this jazz staple, this one by Tony Rice, Jerry Garcia and David 'Dawg' Grisman while hanging out at Dave's house is pretty darned great. Two steel string acoustics and a mandolin.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
I bought that CD for a friend several years ago, but I didn't get to hear it. I got hooked on Tony Rice, Grisman, and all of the new grass players back in the early 80s. I've probably listened to Rice, Sam Bush, and Jerry Douglas the most, but I also like Mark 'Connor, and Bela Fleck. I just went to see the Flecktones last night. It was great to see them with Howard Levy back in the fold.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Here's a nice one from Trane, Tyner and Elvin Jones, sort of in the same groove as *One* *and* *Four: *


----------



## robert (Feb 10, 2007)

Anyone interested in the music of Charlie Parker should look into the two disc box "YARDBIRD SUITE" The ultimate Charlie Parker Collection. Not expensive. You can thank me later........

Robert


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Here's a nice piece from Trane, Tyner and Dolphy I just came across last night on *Spotify: 



*


----------



## robert (Feb 10, 2007)

Manxfeeder said:


> Gerry Mulligan was a lyrical player. I think he reinterpreted Chopin's sense of loss and melancholy a "cooler" way.


If you like that check out his album or cd "NIGHT LIGHTS". The whole album is like that.....


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

you probably all know this one.... but it has to be mentioned:





one of my 4 favorite composers in jazz:





and the master:


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Some Mingus:


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

If I ever get more time I'd love to get into jazz more. Whenever i'm stressed though I just turn on the jazz/classical station and when the jazz plays it just gets every care out of my mind.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

A little "classic" MJQ:


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2011)

samurai said:


> A little "classic" MJQ:


I have 2,3 or 4 recordings of them playing this, The best kind of Jazz IMO


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Just got this cd in the mail and I'm in love.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

i'm crazy with this right now (starts at 50:55 minutes)


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

I only got as far as 6 min but it sounds good so I am d/l thanks


----------



## skalpel (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

This is an old favorite I recently resurrected.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

This one, from *Time* *In*--like a good boxer--delivers some really great short and sweet jabs: 



.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Maybe it's time to post this (even though it isn't my actual favourite (Ellington's "Cotton Tail" is my actual favourite)):


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Can't get enough of this:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

And this is my favourite version of Take Five:

Brubeck Quartet, Belgium 1964


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Current jazz phenom Hiromi....


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

My favorite jazz record is Cab Calloway's "Some of These Days". Everything about it is superhuman. I heard it in college and it put me on the floor. I never went back to my kid music again.


----------



## ksargent (Feb 8, 2012)

A lot of people today associate Coltrane with his later, abstract work, but he could be amazingly lyrical when he wanted to be.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Drummer/composer John Hollenbeck is making some of the most creative music in modern jazz today, imo. Here's a great tune from his recent 2 disc set, Shut Up And Dance recorded with the French Orchestre National De Jazz.






His previous albums Joys & Desires, and Eternal Interlude are also highly recommended.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Ugh, yes... Hiromi. How I do love her music.

Edit: I'm going to pitch in something here, this monster of a bass solo by Jimmy Garrison on "Pursuance" in Antibes the one and only time John Coltrane and his band performed "A Love Supreme".






My jaw dropped the first time I heard it. The whole set is brilliant, as is the album. I used to underrate the album for some reason but now I think it is about the greatest thing ever. Coltrane never failed to impress.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

I can hum along with this saxophone from beginning to end.  Probably the oldest thing in the thread so far, 1939 to be exact.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

this version of september song played by red norvo, charles mingus and tal farlow is one of my favorite pieces ever. The text of the song obviously in not present, but it's incredible how the music conveys that light but deep sense of nostalgia.


----------



## chee_zee (Aug 16, 2010)

besides the stuff posted here (checkout gil evans' jazz orchestral works for miles davis, dude is insanely good), I enjoy jazz-rock fusion a LOT. it basically amounts to rock with open solos using fast chromatic runs, but damn is it good. holdsworth and lane.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I love Allan Holdsworth! He seems to be appreciated only by a small following of hardcore fans, which is too bad. He writes very innovative and beautiful music, and no one else in the world can play guitar like him.

If you like Gil Evans, get hold of some of his releases including Out Of The Cool, and The Individualism Of Gil Evans. Gil was another great innovator who wrote beautiful and unique arrangements.


----------



## chee_zee (Aug 16, 2010)

what I wouldn't do to get my hands on full orchestral Gil Evans scores. I've been practicing holdsworthian legato for about 8 months now, could easily see it taking a couple more years before I can use the technique outside the practice room.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Have you tried playing his chord melodies? Many of them are pretty difficult unless you have big, strong hands.


----------



## chee_zee (Aug 16, 2010)

and I don't so I have not really bothered, though I did make out maps of me own for some time I've since stopped. that's something I'd like to return to some day though. It makes it easier if you have a 7/8 stringer so you can just skip strings, but that reduces midi capability. the man is a genius, he sort of independently came up with his own aitake system of sorts.


----------



## sah (Feb 28, 2012)

I couldn't say which is my favourite one, but I like very much the melody of Misty:






However, talking about jazz, performers are much more important than pieces (composers). In my opinion.

George Benson - San Francisco (1972) is probably my favourite album:

http://www.cduniverse.com/search/xx/music/pid/1052787/a/San+Francisco-1972.htm


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

sah said:


> However, talking about jazz, performers are much more important than pieces (composers). In my opinion.


i think it's a bit of myth, in the sense that a great tune exalt the improviser and the repertoire of standards is made of great tunes of great composers. And after all, it's true that there are Armstrong, Lester Young, Charlie Parker, Coltrane, Clifford Brown, Sonny Rollins, but some of the greatest and most influential jazz musician are and were great composers, Duke Ellington and Strayhorn, Thelonious Monk (and i could even stop here), Wayne Shorter, Herbie Nichols, Charles Mingus, Horace Silver, Andrew Hill...


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

nnnnsssssssshegg


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

norman bates said:


> i think it's a bit of myth, in the sense that a great tune exalt the improviser and the repertoire of standards is made of great tunes of great composers. And after all, it's true that there are Armstrong, Lester Young, Charlie Parker, Coltrane, Clifford Brown, Sonny Rollins, but some of the greatest and most influential jazz musician are and were great composers, Duke Ellington and Strayhorn, Thelonious Monk (and i could even stop here), Wayne Shorter, Herbie Nichols, Charles Mingus, Horace Silver, Andrew Hill...


Jazz standards came from great tunes (melodies) the broadway shows were a plentiful source as were some of the pop tunes of the day + folk music, apart from Ellington/Armstrong which of the ones you quoted composed strong melodic tunes i.e Strayhorn, Thelonious Monk, Wayne Shorter, Herbie Nichols, Charles Mingus, Horace Silver, Andrew Hill, Lester Young, Charlie Parker, Coltrane, Clifford Brown, Sonny Rollins,


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Andante said:


> Jazz standards came from great tunes (melodies) the broadway shows were a plentiful source as were some of the pop tunes of the day + folk music, apart from Ellington/Armstrong which of the ones you quoted composed strong melodic tunes i.e Strayhorn, Thelonious Monk, Wayne Shorter, Herbie Nichols, Charles Mingus, Horace Silver, Andrew Hill, Lester Young, Charlie Parker, Coltrane, Clifford Brown, Sonny Rollins,


i'm sorry, i'm not sure i've understood what you're saying. A lot of standards are the ones composed by Gerswhin, Richard Rodgers, Hoagy Carmichael, Alec Wilder, Vernon Duke, composers who are not strictly jazz musicians but also people like Ellington, Monk, Shorter, Silver have composed a lot of standards and great melodies (armstrong wasn't a composer for sure).
But it doesn't matter if the tune is composed by a jazz musician or not, the sense of what i was saying is that it's an error to understimate the value of a good tune for the improvisation. On the contrary, just to make an example jazz music it's unthinkable as it is without a Thelonious Monk, the influence of his compositions is simply huge.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Andante said:


> Jazz standards came from great tunes (melodies) the broadway shows were a plentiful source as were some of the pop tunes of the day + folk music, ,


No, those are American songbook standards. Of course many have been interpreted by jazz musicians. Jazz standards are compositions by jazz musicians. Some examples are Wayne Shorter's Footprints, Thelonius Monk's Round Midnight, Coltrane's Naima, numerous Charlie Parker tunes, A night In Tunisia by Dizzy Gillespie, Take Five by Paul Desmond, and hundreds more.


----------



## misterjones (Oct 9, 2007)

When I think of jazz standards, I think more of "tin pan alley" type tunes recast (overtly or surreptitiously) in the jazz idiom du jour. But jazz artists certainly use show tunes as a basis for the their compositions. And if you asked me whether 'Round Midnight is a jazz standard, my initial reaction would be that it is.

What was the question again?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah, I guess there's no separating the two at this point. I'm sure my grandparents remembered those songs as pop tunes of the day and for myself, I wouldn't know any of those old melodies if not for the jazz man's interpretations.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

starthrower said:


> No, those are American songbook standards. Of course many have been interpreted by jazz musicians. Jazz standards are compositions by jazz musicians.


i don't think that there's much difference, both gershwin's summertime and shorter's pinocchio are considered jazz standards...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

But there is a difference because Summertime is a song with lyrics. Pinocchio is a instrumental composition. The American songbook tunes existed before jazz interpretations.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

starthrower said:


> But there is a difference because Summertime is a song with lyrics. Pinocchio is a instrumental composition. The American songbook tunes existed before jazz interpretations.


ok but for a jazz musician is not that relevant if the tune was composed by rodgers or ellington or jobim, and if you take a real book you find tunes composed at first for the theater, tunes composed by jazz musicians, pop songs without distinction. If many jazz musicians play a song, that song is considered a jazz standard, that's what i was saying.
The problem maybe is if Ellington could be really considered a musician of the GAS, but that's another story.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I suppose many consider Ellington to part of that tradition, as well as a jazz musician/instrumental composer. The same would be true for someone like Kurt Weill, except for the jazz musician label.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

norman bates said:


> i'm sorry, i'm not sure i've understood what you're saying. A lot of standards are the ones composed by Gerswhin, Richard Rodgers, Hoagy Carmichael, Alec Wilder, Vernon Duke, composers who are not strictly jazz musicians but also people like Ellington, Monk, Shorter, Silver have composed a lot of standards and great melodies (armstrong wasn't a composer for sure).
> But it doesn't matter if the tune is composed by a jazz musician or not, the sense of what i was saying is that it's an error to understimate the value of a good tune for the improvisation. On the contrary, just to make an example jazz music it's unthinkable as it is without a Thelonious Monk, the influence of his compositions is simply huge.


You said _"i think it's a bit of myth, in the sense that a great tune exalt the improviser and the repertoire of standards is made of great tunes of great composers."_ Which I took to mean that it is not the tune but the player that makes a great tune and it is untrue that the repertoire of standards is made up of tunes of good composers. If I have that wrong then I apologise, no matter how good a musician is they cant do a lot with a crap melody and just reading a few of the latter posts that suggest that jazz standards are written by jazz musicians I will add:

'Jazz standards are musical compositions which are an important part of the musical repertoire of jazz musicians, in that they are widely *known, performed, and recorded by jazz musicians, and widely known by listeners.* Some are composed by jazz men but a great many are original pop tunes, Broadway show tunes or songs from Hollywood musicals' 
Most of these are evergreens to jazz enthusiasts and musicians, so my point is really that a great jazz work does not have to rely on being written by a Jazz musician

perhaps we are both on the same side I don't know?


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Andante said:


> You said _"i think it's a bit of myth, in the sense that a great tune exalt the improviser and the repertoire of standards is made of great tunes of great composers."_ Which I took to mean that it is not the tune but the player that makes a great tune and it is untrue that the repertoire of standards is made up of tunes of good composers. If I have that wrong then I apologise, *no matter how good a musician is they cant do a lot with a crap melody*


i was saying something similar to the bolded text, though i think that often a great improviser it's capable to make a great improvisation even from weak tunes, but it's clear that a well crafted composition with a great melody and interesting changes is more stimulating. At least, this is my idea.



Andante said:


> perhaps we are both on the same side I don't know?


yes i think so


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

@Norman

It has been a bit quite on this thread lately just out of interest which period of Jazz do you prefer ? my self I go for the 50 - 60s.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Andante said:


> @Norman
> 
> It has been a bit quite on this thread lately just out of interest which period of Jazz do you prefer ? my self I go for the 50 - 60s.


1961-1964 

i'm joking, but not really, a lot of the music i like the most is in those few years. Anyway late fifties and the sixties are my favorite period too. I have to say that from the eighties (and partially even the seventies) i have difficulties to think of whole albums that i really consider masterpieces, sadly.


----------



## ksargent (Feb 8, 2012)

Andante said:


> @Norman
> 
> It has been a bit quite on this thread lately just out of interest which period of Jazz do you prefer ? my self I go for the 50 - 60s.


50's - 60's for me as well. But the 20's were strong as well; I think jazz had a bit of a low point during the Swing Era, but came back strong with BeBop.


----------



## ksargent (Feb 8, 2012)

In honor of his 82nd birthday today, here is a fine solo performance from the great Ornette Coleman.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2012)

ksargent said:


> 50's - 60's for me as well. But the 20's were strong as well; I think jazz had a bit of a low point during the Swing Era, but came back strong with BeBop.


I wholeheartedly agree :tiphat: we should start a club  man  
IMO some of today's jazz seems to have gone down a separate path altogether as some classical has, a good tune a strong rhythm and a good sound is not too much to ask for.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Good stuff! I have some CDs by Michael Blake and Steve Cardenas.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

This is a wonderful piece from *Coltrane, *which puts on display and highlights the wonderful chemistry Trane and Tyner had with each other:


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Man i've been listening to so much jazz on the radio lately but i have no clue what i'm listening to...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Who loves Django Reinhardt here?


----------



## ksargent (Feb 8, 2012)

Definitely. But I'm a guitar player and all guitar players love Django.



ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Who loves Django Reinhardt here?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

ksargent said:


> Definitely. But I'm a guitar player and all guitar players love Django.


I was introduced to Django Reinhardt a couple of weeks ago. Really like it! I'm not that familiar yet, but I want to hear some more.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Who loves Django Reinhardt here?


I have admired him for years in partic his recordings with Grappelli and the Quintette du Hot Club de France not bad for a three fingered Gypsy.


----------



## ksargent (Feb 8, 2012)

Andante said:


> I have admired him for years in partic his recordings with Grappelli and the Quintette du Hot Club de France not bad for a three fingered Gypsy.


I agree - his recordings with Stéphane Grapelli are wonderful.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Who loves Django Reinhardt here?


I do ;O I agree with the Grappelli motion. Go grab yourself one of the big collections and have a binge.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

i don't know how many times i've listened to this fantastic piece.


----------



## sah (Feb 28, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Who loves Django Reinhardt here?


I do. Two CD's:









http://www.amazon.com/Jazz-Tribune-No-Indispensable-Reinhardt/dp/B000002WQY


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

This from EST: 



.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Here is yet another jewel from the Esbjorn Svensson Trio: 



.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

Where I am situated we have a rich jazz tradition, and the contemporary stuff is known as "Afro-jazz". I was at a concert last night where everything played was composed by the leader of the quintet, Feya Faku. Good stuff. I was hoping someone amongst the many people who were recording it on their cellphones would have put a clip up, but nothing yet.


----------



## sah (Feb 28, 2012)

Would you say this is jazz?


----------



## TheBamf (Apr 21, 2012)

Ignore the text and just listen. I adore this piece.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

My favorite pure Jazz composer is 'Horace Silver' and I like many of his works like Jody Grind, The Preacher, Soulville, Juicy Lucy, Tokyo Blues and Peace.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

This reworked classic from Trane and Tyner:


----------



## shed (Dec 18, 2011)

I like Sun Ra.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

One of my favorite non-classical pieces of music. Perfect 'late night music'.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2012)

Arsakes said:


> My favorite pure Jazz composer is 'Horace Silver' .


I'm not being picky but how do you relate Composer and Jazz in the true sense of the word


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Perhaps you've heard of Duke Ellington? I think most people can recognize him as a great composer and jazz musician.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2012)

True jazz is the art of improvisation not a written composition, that is not to distract from The Duke and his music as he indeed was a good jazz musician but he did not read when playing jazz. Big Band swing is another story altogether.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Andante said:


> True jazz is the art of improvisation not a written composition, that is not to distract from The Duke and his music as he indeed was a good jazz musician but he did not read when playing jazz. Big Band swing is another story altogether.


the composition is a greater part of jazz than many people think. Sure, the improvisation is what defines jazz, but a good improviser needs a lot of great tunes. And many of the most respected musicians in jazz are and were also composers: ellington, mingus, monk, shorter, nichols, hill without considering that jazz used a lot of songs composed by cole porter, richard rodgers, gershwin, vernon duke, alec wilder etc. And just to make an example (there are tons), in Reminiscing in tempo Ellington used very little improvisation






the difference is that its more difficult to compose in elaborate forms, but the compositional aspect is, as said, very important.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Miles Davis is the god of my cosmos, the brightest star in my firmament. I just listened to _On the Corner_ again today. It delighted and stupefied me yet again. The man was the Beethoven of the 20th century. Not to take anything away from anyone else, but Davis pushed and pushed and only the likes of Coltrane or Ellington could even almost keep up.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The musicians Miles surrounded himself with pushed him as well. And the character and direction of the music is a direct result of these musical talents and personalities. Miles gets the credit for being the greatest talent scout in jazz along with Mingus and Ellington.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2012)

norman bates said:


> the composition is a greater part of jazz than many people think. Sure, the improvisation is what defines jazz, but a good improviser needs a lot of great tunes. And many of the most respected musicians in jazz are and were also composers: ellington, mingus, monk, shorter, nichols, hill without considering that jazz used a lot of songs composed by cole porter, richard rodgers, gershwin, vernon duke, alec wilder etc. And just to make an example (there are tons), in Reminiscing in tempo Ellington used very little improvisation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree Norm, but any jazz musician can improvise its what they do, they do not need a score just a basic knowledge of chord sequences even that is not essential as some did not even read music they just had that built in gift of MUSIC. 
A great deal of excellent melodies came out of tin pan alley and of course the Broadway musicals and these were used by all the jazzmen of the 30s,40s,50s and a lot became jazz classics in the main they would be 32 bar compositions as opposed to the 12 bar which we all know was a very early form.
There is a difference in small group jazz where improvisation is the norm and so called Big Band Jazz, Herman, Ellington, Kenton etc where with 15, 20 musicians a score has to be used the only improvisation is during a solo. But of course you know all this so I will shut up :tiphat:


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

From Chick Corea and Return To Forever, this short ***-kicker is a greatexample of fusion at its very best:


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

From Sonny Stitt and his album *Saxophone Colossus*:


----------



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

Besides a lover of classical music, my second genre would be Jazz.
My favourite pice is the famous take five, by Dave Brubeck and his Quartet. It has a 5/4 metrum, that makes it quite a complicated piece, however it just swings!

Enjoy:


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

I like Brubeck/Desmond's How High the Moon. I think you can hear Brubeck's classical training in the somewhat 'hammering' solo and the quasi-baroque last section.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Horace Silver:


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Gary Peacock's historical moment,






Enjoy!


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Prince Lasha - Congo call


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a great fondness for rythmic upbeat music, this one piece defintiely qualifies; just before three minutes it starts kickin' again....


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

samurai said:


> From Sonny Stitt and his album *Saxophone Colossus*:


For anybody interested in this, it is actually off of the album *New York Jazz*. Saxophone Colossus is a Sonny Rollins' album. I nearly got to see him live the past Friday at the Detroit Jazz Festival, but I was not able to make it FOR ANY OF THE FESTIVAL! I had planned everything to go at least one day but due to car troubles, well, it didn't happen... AGAIN.


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

Of all the 'Thelonious' takes of Monk, my favorite is the highly concieved version from 'Underground'.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

crudblud: a lot of great stuff!





red norvo/charles mingus/tal farlow - september song


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

This wonderfully taut piece from the DBQ, reminding me so much in its preciseness and terseness of "Theme From Mr. Broadway":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTZDznbkmvk&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Some catchy old-school stuff. (George's own playing)


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

This is simply *awesome*:


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

samurai said:


> This is simply *awesome*:


Sure it is...!


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

An Outstanding moment by Gary Peacock...






Long ago I have been in love of this man 

It is worth listening all...


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I refuse to participate with people in a thread who dispute the meaning of "jazz standards."


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Some more sublime jazz: Keith Jarrett - The Rich (And The Poor)


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

millionrainbows said:


> I refuse to participate with people in a thread who dispute the meaning of "jazz standards."


Specifically, to whom or what do you refer?


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

samurai said:


> Some more sublime jazz: Keith Jarrett - The Rich (And The Poor)


Hi samurai, I know the work -beautiful- but the link didn't work.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ Ondine, I'm sorry. It's a *Spotify* link. If you don't have access to that, let me know and I'll try to find a *YouTube* performance to which to link you.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

samurai said:


> @ Ondine, I'm sorry. It's a *Spotify* link. If you don't have access to that, let me know and I'll try to find a *YouTube* performance to which to link you.


samurai, I am so bad at technology, computers, internet devices and so forth that I don't have access to Spotify, so it will be great to know the performance in video.

I love to watch Jazz performances... In my opinion is part of Jazz itself.

The way the Jazz player plays her/his instrument gives many clues to what is happening in that moment and is the way audience connects with the the players.

It is the part of the human language that Jazz holds so to keep that kind of special relationship between the players, the moment and the audience where audience is a needed active participant of the process.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Ondine said:


> samurai, I am so bad at technology, computers, internet devices and so forth that I don't have access to Spotify, so it will be great to know the performance in video.
> 
> I love to watch Jazz performances... In my opinion is part of Jazz itself. The way the Jazz player plays her/his instrument gives many clues to what is happening in that moment and is the way audience connects with the the players. Is the part of the human language that Jazz holds so to keep that kind of special relationship between the players, the moment and the audience.


 @ Ondine, I hear you on this, as I'm still a klutz with the computer. Give me a couple of minutes, and I'll see if I can get that YouTube link for you.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

samurai said:


> @ Ondine, I hear you on this, as I'm still a klutz with the computer. Give me a couple of minutes, and I'll see if I can get that YouTube link for you.


No problem... take your time


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Loving Thelonius Monk's "Lulu" ~ but recalling it in a solo piano version which I've not found on line -- all postings being other takes with a trio or some other ensemble.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

PetrB said:


> Loving Thelonius Monk's "Lulu" ~ but recalling it in a solo piano version which I've not found on line -- all postings being other takes with a trio or some other ensemble.


Sometimes it is really hard to found that piece at Youtube... and is so frustrating.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ Ondine, I've been looking on YouTube for the past 15 minutes or so and I can't seem to locate that great work by Jarrett, namely, *The Rich {And The Poor} . *Maybe one of our fellow members could try with more success? In the meantime, is there any way in which you may gain access to *Spotify?* I'm really sorry I am not able to locate this on *YouTube!*


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

> I'm really sorry I am not able to locate this on *YouTube!*


Don't worry samurai. I know sometimes is hard to find things at Youtube.



> In the meantime, is there any way in which you may gain access to *Spotify?*


Yes, I will see if I can get that device. If I have trouble I will beg you for some advice, samurai.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ Ondine, No begging required; I just hope I can be of assistance in this matter.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

samurai said:


> @ Ondine, No begging required; I just hope I can be of assistance in this matter.


Thanks. Then, if I have trouble I will send you a PM.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Ondine said:


> Thanks. Then, if I have trouble I will send you a PM.


Absolutely.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

samurai said:


> @ Ondine, I've been looking on YouTube for the past 15 minutes or so and I can't seem to locate that great work by Jarrett, namely, *The Rich {And The Poor} . *Maybe one of our fellow members could try with more success? In the meantime, is there any way in which you may gain access to *Spotify?* I'm really sorry I am not able to locate this on *YouTube!*


Hear you go Ondine. This is a link to the piece on a blog that can be played on your PC. No video to watch but at least you can hear Jarrett as some of his best!

http://shapeofmysound.blogspot.com/2009/12/keith-jarrett-rich-and-poor.html

Kevin


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Kevin Pearson said:


> Hear you go Ondine. This is a link to the piece on a blog that can be played on your PC. No video to watch but at least you can hear Jarrett as some of his best!
> 
> http://shapeofmysound.blogspot.com/2009/12/keith-jarrett-rich-and-poor.html
> 
> Kevin


Wow! Astonishing.

Thanks Kevin


----------



## lasosa (Feb 10, 2012)

I like today's jazz (modern jazz..) but i think old jazz music has more soul to it. I love Fats Waller's jazz and blues songs played on church organ. Modern jazz i like is Casiopea (Japanese 80's jazz band).
Fave song : Sugar by Fats Waller, Also Cole Porter playing Fats Waller's song "Youre the top", "Take me" by casiopea.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Horace Silver with future fusion cats Bennie Maupin and Billy Cobham.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ Kevin Pearson, Good looking out! :cheers:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Just found this on YouTube. Esbjorn Svensson Trio w/ chamber group & special guest Pat Metheny.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Some more vintage Jarrett: Keith Jarrett - Introduction And Yaqui Indian Folk Song


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Some mellow Chick Corea and Return To Forever: Return To Forever - No Mystery


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

samurai said:


> Some more vintage Jarrett: Keith Jarrett - Introduction And Yaqui Indian Folk Song


Hi friend,

I don't know if it is the same piece I am imagining form his superb 'Spirits' album. It is an album that was recorded when his personal life, believes and ideals were at a momentary crossroads.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Some RTF: Return To Forever - No Mystery


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Jazz goes to the movies*

There are two movies that have great jazz soundtracks that I love:

Duke Ellington: _Antomy of a Murder_
Don Ellis: _French Connection_

​


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Both great movies, as well.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)




----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Anyone like John Zorn?


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

That intro pretty crazy


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Best regards, Dr


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

ah, this is one of my favorite albums (and certainly my favorite jazz one). been revisiting it and felt it was worth noting


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Contemporary jazz Trumpet does not get any better than James M


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

A little Monk, by way of Tyner and friends:


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Some good stuff on here


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

I was very moved by this performance, although I usually don't like singing with my jazz; it almost felt as if the song were specifically dedicated to and meant for Esbjorn Svensson before his tragic, untimely death:


----------



## mwtzzz (Apr 1, 2013)

My music homepage on the far right column lists my favorite jazz pianists. Click on each name for a link to one of their songs.

--
http://www.michael--martinez.com/music/


----------



## lunchdress (Apr 20, 2013)

Gerry Mulligan, Paul Desmond - Blues In Time:


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

I like the Canon (Part 1) by Mingus (at least that is what it is called on the album _Weird Nightmare: Meditations on Mingus_).


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

My favorite jazz piece is probably "Birdland" by Weather Report (and various covers). The Maynard Ferguson cover is probably my favorite version:


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

My current favorite is Bill Evans' version of Nardis (written originally by Miles Davis). I particularly love these two different introductions he played:











So melancholic!.


----------



## Balhor (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

As with a lot of Jarrett it's not really that 'jazzy'. It's basically a simple, almost pop-like 'hymn', but he brings so much heart into it.


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)




----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

This is one of my favorites from a truly great--and greatly missed--jazz musician:


----------



## Exordiom (Nov 27, 2013)

Dexter Gordon - Cheescake


----------



## Exordiom (Nov 27, 2013)

also Cannonball Adderley's Autumn Leaves


----------



## Pantheon (Jun 9, 2013)

Definitely Keith Jarrett's Köln Concert, Michel Petrucciani's Regina and Herbie Hancock's version of Ravel's Concerto in G.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

samurai said:


> Andante, That's great. IMHO both of them are great musicians who will live on through the wonderful music they created even though they are both unfortunately deceased.


I had the good fortune to see EST before the great mans unfortunate demise-a remarkable combination of insistent groove and melodic invention-but one recommendation-I have mentioned on certain threads (at least I think I have) Marcin Wasilewski Trio-similarities at certain points but if you have not heard the album Faithful for example you really are in for a big big treat!

never wanting to miss an opportunity to 'clank on'-the British pianist John Taylor and bassist Palle Daniellson made four albums with Pete Erskine-again friends-do yourself a big favour-and whilst I am on a roll have a listen to Bobo Stenson, particularly Indicum,his most recent album...

by the way,I contributed to the ECM thread and was subsequently ignored and the thread ground to a halt...if that is a reflection of my unabashed enthusiasm I apologise.......


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)




----------

